# Fragen zum Angeln im Mittelmeer (Ionisches Meer, Sizilien Ost)



## florian_bock (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde

Ich bin eher ein Einsteiger/Anfänger was das Angeln angeht. Dennoch stark fasziniert und habe im Moment gerade viel Zeit dafür. Ich sitze beruflich auf der Insel Sizilien (noch bis Ende Januar 2015), habe bereits eine Rute und diverses Angelzeugs. 
Ich will am Hafen (innen- und Außenseite) angeln, lieber nach Fischen als nach Kalmare.
Bereits versucht (leider noch nicht erfolgreich) war das Angeln nach Kalmare, und mit diversem Fischfutter aus einem hiesigen Fischerladen.
Ebenfalls habe ich schon die Einheimischen beobachtet. Die kommen abends/nachts zum Kalmare fischen oder durch den Tag am Hafen und ziehen da nur so knapp 20cm Irgendwas-Fisch raus.

Nun zu meinen Fragen an euch Profis:
1. Welche Fischarten (Essbar) kommen zu dieser Jahreszeit (Winter) überhaupt an der Ostküste von Sizilien vor? (Habe natürlich schon 10h gegoogelt, erfolglos)
2. Was wollen diese, überhaupt vorhandenen Arten, im und um den Hafen? (Jagen die?)
3. Was essen diese, resp. womit soll ich's versuchen? (Im hiesigen Fischerladen habe ich Maden und Würmer gekauft, da wird nicht mal dran gezupft!!)

Ich kann leider kein Italienisch, daher kann ich nicht die Einheimischen fragen (welche mir eh nix verraten würden), und leider können die kein English....

Herzlichen Dank für alle eure Tipps
Liebe Grüsse
Florian


----------



## ttt134 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln im Mittelmeer (Ionisches Meer, Sizilien Ost)*

Wenns dich interressiert wie ich mittelgroße Brassen und Wolfsbarsche(lecker) in KROATIEN fange, schreib mir doch per PN:m


----------



## florian_bock (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln im Mittelmeer (Ionisches Meer, Sizilien Ost)*

Hallo Alle

Also der Erfolg war bisher sehr bedingt. Habe mit diversem Futterangebot gearbeitet, diverse Hackengrössen, diverse Tiefen.
Nicht mal ein Anknabern oder Zucken!!

Ausser heute Abend, Mitternacht: Kurz vor dem Gewitter das erste deutliche Zupfen an der Angel und beim dritten Auswurf dann der Erfolg, ein kleiner Fisch am Hacken. Mir ist klar, das ist nicht wirklich ein Erfolg in der Hinsicht der Grösse, aber es geht darum, dass es mir doch wenigstens mal die Gewissheit gibt, dass es überhaupt Fische hat! 

Das Fischchen habe ich mitgenommen, wird später als Kalmare-Köder verwendet.

Meine Frage an Euch: Was hab ich da gefangen? Gibt es davon noch mehr, also in grösseren Schwärmen? Und gibt es davon vor allem noch *grössere* Exemplare?

Merci für Eure Rückmeldungen.

LG
Florian


----------



## zulu (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln im Mittelmeer (Ionisches Meer, Sizilien Ost)*

dieser kleine zart-rosa farbene brassen ist der pagellus acarne
ein deutscher name den man sich leicht merken kann ist
achselfleck-brassen , in dalmatien sagt man tupatsch

in der adria sind sie recht häufig , wir fangen sie meist in tiefen zwischen 10 und 100 metern 
die fische messen meist weniger als 20 cm
es gibt aber auch schwärme mit größeren exemplaren wie in diesem jahr
an manchen plätzen haben wir fast nur diese art gefangen , durchweg größere um 25 cm
da er ein weichtierfresser ist, geht er gut auf kalmarfetzen,garnelen, muscheln und sardinenstückchen

im atlantik, auf den kanaren und den anderen inseln habe ich noch größere exemplare dieser art gesehen 30cm

generell ist er ein gut schmeckender speisefisch 
er hat aber viele gräten und darum für den grill um so größer um so besser

#h

z.


----------



## zulu (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln im Mittelmeer (Ionisches Meer, Sizilien Ost)*

ich würde mich an deiner stelle von den naturködern verabschieden
und über die spinnangelei nachdenken 
winterzeit ist im ionischen meer raubfischzeit
stickbaits , kleine shore-jigs usw

seltsam , du hast im netz nichts gefunden ?

gib mal  
*barracuda spinnfischen sardinien* in die suchmaschine 

 google spuckt dir da eine menge infos aus

ich denke sizilien unterscheidet sich nur wenig von den anderen inseln

#h

z.


----------



## florian_bock (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln im Mittelmeer (Ionisches Meer, Sizilien Ost)*

Hey Leute
Ich bin mal wieder im warmen Süden, auf Sizilien! #6
Und natürlich wieder viel am angeln...
@Zulu: Merci für Deinen Tipp. Bin in letzter Zeit ständig am spinnen. Bis gestern Nacht ohne Erfolg...

Gestern Abend bin ich gegen 22:00 Uhr an den Hafen. Wollte eigentlich bei der Hafeneinfahrt auf Grund angeln, da ich dort letztes Jahr bereits einen mittelgrosse Brasse rausgezogen hatte.

Beim entlanglaufen der Mole sehe ich da aber Fische zwischen den Booten. Dachte mir erst, dass dies so "Hafentümpler" seinen, welche alles Fressen und sicher ungeniessbar sind.

Trotzdem mal einen Wobbler (sagt man dem so?) angehängt und drauflos gespinnt.

BAM! Das hat eingeschlagen! Binnen 2 Stunden habe ich 7 Fische rausgezogen. Es sind nach einer ersten Bestimmung ganz sicher Barrakuda's. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob es der Mittelmeer-Barrakuda ist. Weiss das jemand von euch?

Frage: Warum habe ich bisher noch keine Einheimischen gesehen, welche diese rausziehen?
Kann man diese auch wirklich essen?
Sind diese ständig im Hafenbecken oder kommen die nur zum Jagen rein?
Wie sieht die beste Zubereitung aus?









Grüsse
Flo


----------



## hans albers (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln im Mittelmeer (Ionisches Meer, Sizilien Ost)*

moin,

die kleineren/mittleren kannste auch essen,
haben halt nen paar gräten mehr..

einfach filetieren  und ab aufn grill,
lecker !


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln im Mittelmeer (Ionisches Meer, Sizilien Ost)*

Also erstmal ganz kurze Anmerkung: wenn ich nicht weiß ob ichs überhaupt essen kann, sollte ich es vielleicht nicht alles abknüppeln. Nun ist es ja im Mittelmeer so, dass du fast alles futtern kannst. Von daher haben die Fischlein nochmal Glück gehabt. 

So viel Moralapostel, jetzt erstmal fettes Petri Heil dazu!!! Geile Sache. Sind jetzt zwar keine Riesen, aber ich weiß wie das ist wenn man das erste mal Erfolg beim Spinnen hat. Barracuda schmeckt mir persönlich, vor allem frisch, echt gut. Die kleineren Exemplare sind sogar meist etwas besser, weil die größeren (so ab 70cm) dann manchmal ziemlich grau sind. Das stört aber nur das Auge. Filettieren, häuten, kleine Fischtacos schneiden, mehlieren und in Öl Butter kross braten, dazu Salat und tadaaa :l Frischer Fisch schmeckt immer! Oder aber Fischcurry machen, das geht damit auch prima und ist mit Reis auch echt lecker... 

Die Frage mit den Einheimischen kann dir keiner beantworten. Es wird Leute geben, die das tun. Aber normalerweise sind Cudas in der Größe auch nicht deren Ziel. Ich meine, dass das Spinnfischen auf Sizilien schon auch verbreitet ist. Aber die Leute sind eben auch nicht immer da und fischen oft an abgelegenen Spots zu unmenschlichen Zeiten. 

Sind die immer da? Naja da sind Flossen dran. Dementsprechend sind sie immer da, wo es Nahrung gibt. Häfen sind des Nachts gute Anlaufstellen für Barracudas. Aber du wirst die auch nicht jeden Tag fangen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln im Mittelmeer (Ionisches Meer, Sizilien Ost)*

Achso, zur Bestimmung. Das ist zwar erstmal zum Essen nicht relevant, aber vmtl sind es Gelbmaul Cudas. Einfach mal ins Maul gucken. Außerdem gibts noch paar andere Merkmale bzgl Flossen usw, die den Gelbmaul identifizieren können.


----------

